# Unser Bambärcha goes to Allgäu - Thread



## Ben1000 (29. September 2006)

Der Frankenbiker, der Mabi und der Ben1000 wolln ma guggen obs da undn a guads Bier gibd!  Und weil ma schon mal da sin, tu ma halt no a bissl Bikn  !

Also Jungs, hier mal ein paar Infos zur Unterkunft:
- Entweder das hier: 
http://www.sun-fisch.de/
- oder hab dem Kerl mal ne Mail geschrieben: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=238070

Ist beides ein wenig von Oberstdorf entfernt, aber mit dem Bus denke ich sind wir ja flexibel. So könnten wir die Feneberg Marathon Runde einfach am Sonntag fahren, und dannach gleich heim, oder?

Hier mal die erste Tour:
Henneberg Marathon - Strecke (ca. 5 MB)
Henneberg Marathon - Profil
Das Profil ist denke ich ein wenig übertrieben, naja, Magic Maps zeigt es so an. Auf der Homepage haben sie irgendwas von 2800 hm erzählt. Trotzdem knackig!

Wer kauft den eigentlich noch ne Karte, bzw. welche Karte ist gut?


----------



## mabi (30. September 2006)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Der Frankenbiker, der Mabi und der Ben1000 wolln ma guggen obs da undn a guads Bier gibd!  Und weil ma schon mal da sin, tu ma halt no a bissl Bikn  !
> QUOTE]
> 
> du lügst, ich brauch nen kaffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (1. Oktober 2006)

> du lügst, ich brauch nen kaffee



Na dann müssen wir aber noch ein bissal weita in den Süden fahren!


----------



## Ben1000 (5. Oktober 2006)

Habe gerade das Angebot von der Ferienwohnung bekommen. Sieht so aus:

Prospekt Seite 1.doc
Prospekt Seite 2.doc

Soll uns 100 Eier für die zwei Nächte für drei Personen kosten. Plus 20 Kühe Endreinigung. Das wäre eine 51qm Wohnung. Ein Doppelbett und ein Klappbett im Wohnzimmer. Wär das Doppelbett was für euch? Das Klappbett ist nämlich eigentlich nur für Kinder und damit wäre ja klar, wer das bekommt, oder!  

Ich denke, dass lassen wir lieber oder?

Habt ihr mal ne zweite Tour rausgefunden?

Bisher muss ich übrigends das WE zum 13. nur am Freitag bis etwa 18:00 Uhr arbeiten. Das wäre evt. ne alternative. Kann ich aber erst nächste Woche am Mi genau sagen...


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. Oktober 2006)

Das WE ab dem 13. geht bei mir nicht. Müssen wir wohl auf das vom 22. hoffen.

Gruß M.


----------



## Ben1000 (9. Oktober 2006)

Wird schon


----------



## gzero (10. Oktober 2006)

Also mir wäre es jetzt zu kalt in den Bergen.Die Hütten machen doch auch schon so langsam zu.


----------



## Ben1000 (10. Oktober 2006)

Ach paperlapapp, dass wird ein mega-sonniges Traumwochenende, dass spüre ich in meinem linken großen Zeh  . Schaut euch mal die Bilder hier an http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243470, wenn ich da aus dem Fenster schaue, werde ich schon ganz schön neidisch!


----------



## gzero (11. Oktober 2006)

Ok, vielleicht wird das Wetter wirklich noch a bissers schö..  

Aber die Hütten, die schließen wirklich schon. Z.B Das Karwendelhaus macht schluss für heuer am 15. Oktober.

Da war bis jetzt einer meiner schönsten Touren, wwerde da im nächsten Jahr auch wieder machen.


----------



## Ben1000 (12. Oktober 2006)

Hat von euch beiden jemand schon ne zweite Tour gefunden? Oder fahren wir frei Schnauze?

Soll ich denn im Schiff mal reservieren, oder verlassen wir uns darauf, dass es kurzfristig geht. Taugt euch das überhaupt?

Treffen wir uns nächste Woche nochmal oder nicht nötig?


----------



## Ben1000 (16. Oktober 2006)

Was haltet ihr denn von der Tour?



> Um die Nagelfluhkette
> 
> Der Klassiker: Die grenzüberschreitende Tagestour gilt als eine der schönsten Mountainbiketouren im Allgäu und darüber hinaus. Die Herausforderung für sportliche Biker.
> 
> ...



Ist zwar nicht wahnsinnig späktakulär, aber was besseres finde ich im Moment nicht!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Oktober 2006)

Hört sich gut an. Hast du eine Karte von der Gegend?

Gruß M.


----------



## Ben1000 (16. Oktober 2006)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Hast du eine Karte von der Gegend?
> 
> Gruß M.



Karte hab ich heute gekauft. Die sollte reichen. Ich hab noch ne andere Strecke gefunden, die in etwa gleich ist, aber nicht ganz so kommerziel. Das können wir aber auch am Abend in der Unterkunft entscheiden. Da sollte ich übrigends langsam mal anrufen, was?

Ich such auf alle Fälle mal noch ne kürzere Tour raus. Es kann ja immer schlechtes Wetter kommen oder so


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Oktober 2006)

sehr löblich. Wir sollten halt auch etwas auf die Wetterprognose achten.
M.


----------



## Ben1000 (17. Oktober 2006)

Tja, im Moment kann man da nur hoffen. Die Vorhersagen sind nicht günstig, aber auch nicht aussichtslos. Ich bin ja mal gespannt...



> Aussichten für die bayerischen Alpen bis Samstag:   Morgen nach örtlichem Hochnebel Sonne und Wolken im Wechsel und leicht föhnig. Donnerstag bis Samstag wechselnd bewölkt mit teils längeren sonnigen Abschnitten, ab Freitag leichtes Schauerrisiko. Höchstwerte 15 bis 18 Grad.



Was zum Teufel hast du eigentlich mit deinem Zeh gemacht? Ist das beim biken passiert? Für erste Erfrierungserscheinungen ist es ja eindeutig noch zu früh!

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch eine kleine, gute Digikamera? Ich habe nur eine etwas grössere und schwere. Würde die aber zur Not auch mitnehmen.


----------



## mabi (18. Oktober 2006)

wettervorhersage in den alpen sieht doch ganz ok aus
zwar teils bewölkt aber dank fön bis zu 20 grad mild

Wetterinfo


----------



## Ben1000 (18. Oktober 2006)

Joa, hast recht. Na dann kann uns ja nichts mehr aufhalten. Touren hab ich, Karte hab ich, Anfahrt könnt ihr ja noch gucken. Bloß die Leut vom Schiff haben immer noch nicht auf meine Mail geantwortet. Naja, sonst ruf ich da halt heute abend mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (18. Oktober 2006)

Wann soll's am FR losgehen?


----------



## mabi (18. Oktober 2006)

wie immer : zwischen halb und dreiviertel


----------



## mabi (18. Oktober 2006)

wollen wir uns morgen (do) noch mal auf ein bierchen  (käffchen) treffen ?


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. Oktober 2006)

Ja, wir sollten langsam mal in die Puschen kommen. Das Wetter scheint ja - für die Jahreszeit - ganz passabel zu werden. Habe gerade mal die Webcams (oberstdorf.de) besucht - sehr verlockend.

Wichtig ist doch eigentlich nur, wann wir uns wo treffen. Also, wie schaut's aus?

Grüße
M.


----------



## mabi (19. Oktober 2006)

also heute abend 20:00-20:30 könnt ich dich abholen, wollte nochmals ins reha nach hallstadt um meinen rücken/wirbel nochmals checken zu lassen.
 
am freitag werd ich euch woll eh nach und nach einsammeln, da ihr ja schön aufn weg liegt (schäätz/gundelsheim/bamberg) hätte gedacht abfahrt ca 16.00/16:30, oder ?


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. Oktober 2006)

16:00 ist top. Foto kann ich mitnehmen. Um Unterkunft, Tourenbeschreibungen und Karte kümmert sich Ben. Und damit die Aufgabenverteilung nicht zu ungerecht ist, bring ich noch  mit. Dann ist doch eigentlich alles klar. Mir passt ein heuteabendlicher Termin nicht so gut.

@ Mabi: Wieso Rücken checken lassen? Warst du übermütig und wolltest deine MTB-Technik verbessern lassen. Was meinst du zu meinem "Technik"-Problem??


----------



## Ben1000 (19. Oktober 2006)

Ei ei, hier ist ja was los!  Also heute abend geht bei mir leider auch nicht, muss arbeiten.

Das mit dem Foto ist super Frankenbiker. Dann muss ich meinen nämlich nicht richten, da fällt nämlich dir Batterie immer raus.  ist auch super! Vergess den Kaffee nicht   , sonst ist dir da einer beleidigt!

Touren, Karte hab ich. Ich hoffe die gefallen euch, aber ich denke schon. Unterkunft ist auch gerizt, der hat mich heute angerufen. Raum für Räder abzusperren ist da, auch was um die Räder abzuspritzen, soweit das nötig ist?! Ich nehm trotzdem mal ein Schloß mit, bei dem wir alle Räder absperren können.

Wollt ihr am Abend evt. in die Therme oder Sauna oder sowas? Dann sollten wir Badehosen einpacken. Wir können allerdings auch so regenerieren ->  .

Mabi, du bist der Fahrer, also weißt du ja wo es hin geht, gell. Bis nach Immenstadt und von da weiß ich es... hoffe ich.

Ich erwarte euch also zwischen 16:00 und 16:30 Uhr. Freu mich...


----------



## Ben1000 (19. Oktober 2006)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> @ Mabi: Wieso Rücken checken lassen? Warst du übermütig und wolltest deine MTB-Technik verbessern lassen. Was meinst du zu meinem "Technik"-Problem??



Das könnte sein. Der Mabi hat ja am Sa. seinen "Punkt" schon gefunden   ! Was für ein Technikproblem hast du denn, Fb.?


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. Oktober 2006)

@ ben: Trojaner


----------



## Ben1000 (19. Oktober 2006)

Haha -> Windows User 

Ne im Ernst, mein Mitleid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (19. Oktober 2006)

lso ich seh zu das ich um 16:00 beim michael bin und dann zu benny fahr. hab den bumsbus schon vollgetankt, ready to rumble


----------



## Diva (23. Oktober 2006)

Hey Michl & Martin, 
was geht denn hier ab? Habe einen Hinweis bekommen, dass Ihr Euch ins Allgäu wegmacht... So ohne was zu sagen... 
Was macht der Zeh?
Wie war Eure Tour? Und vor allem:
Und wer hat das Bier für den Abend kalt gestellt? ;-)
Grüße Manu


----------



## Ben1000 (23. Oktober 2006)

Und wo sind die Fotos Mr. Frankenbiker...  . Ich hab hier noch ein paar von der Pastaparty und wenn ihr nicht brav seid dann stell ich sie hier ins Forum  !

P.S.: Meinem Knie gehts scho wieder ganz gut. Ich brauche keine Enzyme.
@ Michi: Hab meine Frau mal darüber ausgequetscht. Den Namen hab ich aber schon wieder vergessen...


----------

